# Bloody show & Mucous plug questions.. Sorryyy



## OrangeJuice

Also posted in 3rd trimester buh people just seem to be R&Ring...

I know theres so many of these threads buh I dont want to hijack anybodys threads with my questions

Firstly, I have been loosing my plug for a while now, its only ever white/creamy thick gunk (Ergggh sorry its so yuckyyy) lol 

Buh then on monday when i had my sweep, I lost abit of white gunky stuff with blood in it, then a few little DARK DARK blood clots, would this have been my "bloody show"?? And if it was then shouldnt I be in labour by now??

Ive been having pains && tightenings etc buh not half as bad as what I expect labour to be?

Im sooo confused.. Have I had my bloody show? Should I be expecting labour like right now? Or can u have a bloody show and not go into labour for ages still??


----------



## Carmello_01

Hi hun - it's a frustrating few weeks at the end! :hugs:
I'm going to be a real bore and let you know as far a BH's and tightenings go when you're in true labour you will KNOW. Thats not to say that the pains you're feeling now aren't doing anything though - I looked at any tightenings as progress towards meeting LO face to face, even if it wasn't for a little while yet. I was only in cracking, true labour for around 4 hours (hard and fast!) and I figure I must have been in very slow pre-labour for about a week.

My bloody show began shortly after having a sweep at my 40 wk appointment (11am wednesday, born 1.38 am thursday), then some more on the loo wednesday dinner time. The biggest show I had was an hour before pushing - it freaked me out as I was having a VBAC and in a super crazy moment thought I had ruptured my uterus along c-section scar... thank God for lovely,calm midwives! 
A friend of mine had her show at 38wks, then it reformed again and she had her bubs 10 days later :hugs:
Best wishes hun!


----------



## Nimbus

i knopw it's so hard, but it's so close now. I had my show the Sunday before i had our babe on the Thurs. It can take a good while. all the best x


----------



## pinkclaire

I was losing my plug slowly from 36 weeks with James. Well when it went on labour day it didn't stop Hun. I was so surprised by how much there is! If you lose a bit it will replace it's self. Labour will happen, very soon I'm sure I know those last few days feel like years but before you know it your going to meet your baby. Xxx


----------



## Sevenladybugs

It can take quite awhile from "show" to actual active labor. It could be days, or even a week! Like others have said the plug can re-form, and if the show was due to a sweep it might not be your true "bloody show" from labor. When I got it I was bleeding like a period. It was a lot more blood than I expected. These early contractions are probably thinning your cervix so they are doing real work :hug: When active labor starts you'll know it because they will be longer, stronger and closer together. Try to rest right now as much as you can so that you will have energy when it finally takes off. Good luck! :hug:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

OrangeJuice said:


> Also posted in 3rd trimester buh people just seem to be R&Ring...
> 
> I know theres so many of these threads buh I dont want to hijack anybodys threads with my questions
> 
> Firstly, I have been loosing my plug for a while now, its only ever white/creamy thick gunk (Ergggh sorry its so yuckyyy) lol
> 
> Buh then on monday when i had my sweep, I lost abit of white gunky stuff with blood in it, then a few little DARK DARK blood clots, would this have been my "bloody show"?? And if it was then shouldnt I be in labour by now??
> 
> Ive been having pains && tightenings etc buh not half as bad as what I expect labour to be?
> 
> Im sooo confused.. Have I had my bloody show? Should I be expecting labour like right now? Or can u have a bloody show and not go into labour for ages still??

Those 2 things are pretty much the same thing. 
You dont need to lose it to go into labour. 
You can lose it and not go into labour its not a 100% sign sorry.

I had a sweep done, i lost alot of clear/bloody mucus this continue through out the day with mild cramps. Come 7pm contractions started, still losing the same stuff. Contractions hit bad point come 4am, i fell asleep 6am woke up 8am to be fine.
When my contractions started properly the following night, i lost a huge lump of mucus size of my palm, with blood in. All the rest i was literally pulling out ( sorry lol ) I didnt have anything of this with my first baby had her earlier & no sweep.


----------



## 2016

I thought your "plug" was always clear/snotty/jelly mucus not creamy. Anyway, I had a bloody show at the weekend (at 35+1) and always thought it meant something would happen soon. I called but the hospital in a bit of a panic because I am still a bit early for such things but they were totally unfazed and said not to worry unless I start getting regular painful contractions, heavy bleeding or my waters break. 
Needless to say, nothing has happened and now I have learned a bloody show can mean labour is hours or weeks away! :dohh:
Of course it's more likely to be closer in your case and is an indication your body is moving in the right direction if nothing else. :flower:


----------



## hannah76

i also had a sweep on monday and have been having bloody show all week (red tinged mucous) and NOTHING!! super frustrating... i just want to feel a real contraction now and get this show on the road!! i know how you feel :wacko:


----------

